# ارجو وضع شرح بالفديو ال gprs وال umts



## mahmoud_salah (25 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو وضع رابط جديد لفديو ال gprs وال umts


----------



## nourhan mohammed (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بضم صوتى لصوتك


----------



## mahmoud_salah (27 نوفمبر 2010)

انا مش عارف محدش سامع صوتنا لييه فى المنتدى ده


----------

